# A sad day for Julia and her ASF animal lover friends



## Prospector (17 August 2009)

Julia has asked me to let her ASF friends on ASF know that her loved dog Libby died this morning after a brief illness overnight. Anyone who knows Julia knows how strongly she feels about her dogs and her love of animals generally. 

So perhaps keep her in your thoughts today. 

Please respect her feelings of loss and sadness at this time as her dog Libby means the world to her. She just wanted to let her good friends on ASF know. You will know who they are. 

My thoughts are with you Julia.


----------



## Calliope (17 August 2009)

Prospector said:


> My thoughts are with you Julia.




And mine too. For someone living on their own the loss of a faithful dog leaves a real gap in their lives.


----------



## Knobby22 (17 August 2009)

Sad new indeed, condolances Julia. 

Dogs are such companiable creatures. They are truly man's best friend.
I still miss my boyhood dog.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (17 August 2009)

Hi Julia,

Very very sorry to hear about your loss.


Warm regards,

G


----------



## gav (17 August 2009)

My condolances to you Julia. 

May Libby RIP.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (17 August 2009)

As a devout animal lover who has lost my own companions in the past, I can really empathise. Sorry Julia.


----------



## spooly74 (17 August 2009)

So sudden 
Sorry for your loss, Julia.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 August 2009)

My sincere condolences Julia. 

May you be comforted in some small way by all the wonderful memories you must have of Libby.


----------



## Aussiest (17 August 2009)

Sorry about your loss Julia...  I hope you find a way through it...

Just like what Joe said, i hope you keep fond memories of her.


----------



## Julia (17 August 2009)

Thank you all so much and to Prospector for saying what I couldn't.

She was a really beautiful six year old friend and protector.  I will miss her so much.

Your kind messages help such a lot.  Thank you.

Julia


----------



## trainspotter (17 August 2009)

Just think Julia, Libby has gone to the great doggy heaven and is chasing cats and fetching sticks in Nirvana. Sorry to you on the loss of your 4 legged best friend. TS.


----------



## Duckman#72 (17 August 2009)

Thinking of you Julia - and particularly over the next few weeks.

It will be a real adjustment for you. 

Take care.

Duckman


----------



## awg (17 August 2009)

sorry to hear Julia

I'm not a pet owner

but have seen the real sense of grief felt by those that are, when they pass

regards tony


----------



## explod (17 August 2009)

Understand well Julia, lost my dog of many years about 6 weeks ago.   You just don't know how much they become a part of your life and I miss him greatly.

But Julia I especially remember some great dialogue and words of comfort, from you, to my Brother-in law a few years ago (via ASF) during the grief of losing his wife.

You are one of the great ones on ASF and we are thinking of you.

regards explod


----------



## darkside (17 August 2009)

So sorry to hear , words cannot express my deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## Kez180 (17 August 2009)

Terrible news!

one of the saddest moments of my life was holding my old dog as it was put to sleep... really, really heart wrenching...

RIP


----------



## sails (17 August 2009)

So sorry to hear of Libby's sudden passing, Julia.  Words really don't convey the heartfelt sadness I feel for you.  She has been such a wonderful companion and she will be sadly missed.  Take care, Julia - will be thinking of you specially at this time.


----------



## tech/a (17 August 2009)

A better Companion than a Shepherd you'll not find.
Wonderful dog---I have had a few.

I know how you feel Julia having been there myself.
Be strong.


----------



## Bushman (17 August 2009)

As the owner of two dogs, a cat and a rabbit, I keenly feel your loss . 

In their simple companionship, there is much peace, comfort and joy to be found. The passing of such a dear companion is indeed a terible thing. 

My best wishes to you.


----------



## BradK (17 August 2009)

We havent always seen eye to eye - but I remember when I was about to put Pepper down over a $1500 operation, you even offered to loan me the money for it! 

Your dogs are lucky to have you. 

All the best
Brad


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 August 2009)

A terrible shame to hear about your beloved dog Julia.

All the best

Gumby


----------



## Julia (17 August 2009)

I've just come home to the empty house, seeing her food bowls and lead.

I know that loss is a part of living but at present I just miss her so utterly.

I can't tell you how much your kind and thoughtful messages help.
ASF truly does feel like a community to me and I'm really grateful for your support.

Julia


----------



## noco (17 August 2009)

Julia, sorry to learn of your sad loss.

I have a 7 year old black Kelpie X and have become so attached to the mutt and cannot imagine what it would  be like to not have him.

I can understand what you must be going through. Time will heal all wounds if look for another.


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2009)

MS+Tradesim said:


> As a devout animal lover who has lost my own companions in the past, I can really empathise. Sorry Julia.




Well said, I second that.


----------



## Solly (17 August 2009)

Julia, I too am sorry to hear about your loss. Cherish those beautiful memories....


----------



## bunyip (17 August 2009)

Julia
I'm really sorry for you. Having lost some good dogs over the years from snake bite, 1080 poisoning and other causes, I know how upsetting it is.
Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## IFocus (17 August 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss Julia we lost out family dog early to a melanoma, left a big hole in the family.

Its terrible to lose some one so close.

Best wishes 
Focus


----------



## cuttlefish (17 August 2009)

Julia sorry to hear this news - its very sad to lose such a great friend and companion.   I've never owned a dog (I've had cats but they're not the same) but I'm good friends with a couple of my mates dogs - one is 12 years old a great little fella (staffie/pit cross) and I know its going to be a big loss when he inevitably moves on.   All the best.


----------



## Buckeroo (17 August 2009)

Ditto Julia - been there & its hard for a time.

Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news. Libby was very special to you and all on ASF. From all your friends in Townsville, Garpaldog included.

gg


----------



## nomore4s (17 August 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Julia. It is always hard putting a much loved pet down.


----------



## marklar (17 August 2009)

It's so difficult to know the right thing to say, nothing can compare to that unconditional love a dog can give... they cheer you up when you're feeling awful, they listen to all your problems and don't judge you when you admit your failings.  All they ask for in return is some food, water and a place to sleep (although sometimes it's your lap!)

Take care Julia, losing a loved one is never easy.

m.


----------



## Plan B (17 August 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your loss Julia. 

Please be strong and take care.


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2009)

Very sorry for your loss Julia.

I love my animals too, and they are hard to say goodbye to.

Take care,


CanOz


----------



## Boyou (17 August 2009)

I am thinking of you,Julia.

My condolences............


----------



## roland (17 August 2009)

My thoughts are with you Julia, very sad ...


----------



## Tink (17 August 2009)

I am  so sorry to hear of your loss Julia : (
Pets are so much a part of the family.

May you smile through your tears
As you remember those special years

Take care


----------



## Julia (17 August 2009)

Tink said:


> May you smile through your tears
> 
> Take care



That is indeed what I'm doing.
I'm just so surprised and touched at so many of you understanding this great sense of loss. 

 I think being still a young dog, so full of life just yesterday, and dying so suddenly, makes it really difficult.

I really can't tell you all how very much your thoughtful messages mean to me.  No one can ever say that it's not possible to have 'cyber friends'.

Thank you all so very much.
Julia


----------



## white_crane (17 August 2009)

As another pet lover, I understand the loss.

Remember the times she dug holes in the yard, chewed the plants in the garden or ate your shoe...and then looked up at you with those big eyes with nothing but love in them.

Best wishes Julia.


----------



## moXJO (18 August 2009)

Terribly sorry that this has happened Julia. 

As I always end up looking after the kid’s pets, it’s always hard when they move on. I'm sure Libby was well spoilt, and had a wonderful life compared to most.


----------



## Boggo (18 August 2009)

Very sorry to hear that news Julia.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 August 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss Julia. I hope the coming days are better for you.
Snake.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (18 August 2009)

Sorry to hear Julia 

I don't know of anything or anyone else that...no matter how angry or upset you are, still loves you as much as a dog does when they see you, EVERY time, no grudges, no hard feelings, truly mans best friend  Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Aussiejeff (18 August 2009)

Yeah, sorry to hear that Julia. 

Totally weird that my good friend's beloved dog (7 year old, well exercised female foxie) dropped dead from heart failure two days ago. They are devastated too.

We should be so lucky we get to live around 80 years on average.


Best of luck,


aj


----------



## Captain G (18 August 2009)

Dear Julia, 

I know it's sad and the grief can be overwhelming at times, but just try to remember and hold onto of all the affection, devoted care and the wonderful quality of life & time YOU gave to your beloved animal. I'm absolutely certain your dog would of known this and reflected all this in the affection it gave back to you, for animals are more aware than many people think or give credit for. So in this sad time Julia, you should be sincerely congratulated & acknowledged!!

Kind regards & thoughts, Cap.


----------



## Doris (19 August 2009)

Vale Libby

Julia, my tears trickled over as I read condolences for you on here and recalled your telling me, last year, to put more time into my dog's walks and my woes would shrink. Keep up your walks and you'll feel Libby with you in spirit. I give my 14 year old Samoyed extra brushing and hugs each day thanks to you. She's 98 in dog years and I'm grateful I can cherish each day left with her.  Take care.


----------



## Prospector (19 August 2009)

I have heard again from Julia and as she is slowly adjusting to the loss of Libby, she has gained so much from everyone here who has expressed their kind thoughts.  Obviously Julia has touched so many of us with her kind thoughts and gestures in the past, many of which none of us knew about.  Julia is one of those 'kind souls' who has privately helped many of us.

So, on behalf of Julia, thankyou to everyone for sharing your thoughts in this thread - I know that Julia reads your messages and re-reads them, and treasures every one of them.

Julia is also finding some comfort from her local community - which has surprised but also helped her.  Random acts of kindness I guess although in Julia's case people are most likely simply returning the kindness that she has shown to them over the years.

All the best Julia, and hope to see you here again soon.


----------



## Bronte (19 August 2009)

You are a very good friend Prospector.
We are also sorry for your sad loss Julia.


----------



## wayneL (19 August 2009)

Prospector said:


> ...comfort from her local community - which has surprised but also helped her.  Random acts of kindness ...



People are amazing. We had a tragic loss in our family some years ago and the folks that offered the greatest support, were normally some of the worst rogues in our social circle. 

The best in many people comes out in the worst times.



> All the best Julia, and hope to see you here again soon.



I think that would be a "ditto" from all of us.


----------



## johnnyg (19 August 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Be strong and enjoy the memories.


----------



## Temjin (19 August 2009)

I'm sorry to hear your loss too, Julia.

While I have not personally owned a pet, I am quite aware of the attachment with one's pet and how precious they could be to the owners. Stay strong but also don't denial your feelings, just express it out. Time will eventually heal all wounds. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Happy (19 August 2009)

Julia, I am sorry to hear of your big loss.

It is impossible to feel exactly what you are going through, but be strong and life has to go on.

Friend of ours was grieving so much, that we all decided to absorb her attention with little puppy.
It was bit of a gamble, but one of us decided to keep the pup if our experiment backfires.

Luckily pup was accepted and maybe you can bring yourself to find new companion.

I know it is hard, so many irreplaceable memories, but definitely it will take a little bit of your mind away from shear grief.


----------



## Mr J (19 August 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> We should be so lucky we get to live around 80 years on average.




To many people with dogs (or cats), they become as much a part of the family as anyone else. The hardest thing is knowing we will almost certainly outlive them.

Sorry Julia.


----------



## alwaysLearning (19 August 2009)

There comes a point when you have to 'let go' and accept. The dog would want you to be happy and not sad.

Remember the good things about your dog and never forget them and the great times you had with them. They are true friends.

May your dog have a good re-birth. (I believe in it so I wish your dog well in the next life).


----------



## noco (19 August 2009)

I thought it was great to read the ASF response given to Julia's sad loss.

We might all have a difference of opinion on different subjects, we might all call each others names from time to tlme, but when it comes to circumstances like this, it is like family who come to the support of one of our members.

I'm sure Julia has appreciated everyone's kind thoughts.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 August 2009)

be well julia


----------



## Julia (19 August 2009)

I'm surprised and so heartwarmed to find more kind messages here today.

Really just can't tell you how much comfort and support you have all given me.

And a special thank you to Prospector who has become a dear friend.  It's surprising how well it's possible to get to know someone in cyberspace.

I went today to look at a puppy, but it wasn't the right one for me.
I will just know when I find 'that one'.

Also found it horrible to see the dogs confined in quite small concrete pens, despite the property being miles from anywhere, no neighbours, and fully fenced around the house.  And these dogs had been debarked so that they emitted a sort of hoarse croaking sound.   Sad and pathetic.

Thank you all so very much.   Truly appreciated.

Julia


----------



## Muschu (20 August 2009)

Hi Julia
I am very sorry about your sad news and also sorry that I just noticed this thread and found about about Libby. [I have been around ASF less frequently.]
I know that you and I have shared some harmless "dog humour" at times but I was always very conscious of the importance of Libby to you -- and no doubt at all of you to her.
My thoughts are with you.  You are a kind, caring lady and also a strong one.
Your friend
Rick


----------



## noirua (20 August 2009)

Some say move on and forget, though I've found that too difficult over the years. Spending a few moments at the start of the day in remembrance, for ever, seems a better way.  Move on for that day in knowledge of further remembrance on the next - what else can we do.


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss Julia. 

Brings a tear to my eye to read other peoples messages of condolences.

I am sure Libby was living in a five star dog resort heaven and had a wonderful life living with you. Lucky to have had you. 

RIP.


----------



## Tink (20 August 2009)

Julia said:


> I went today to look at a puppy, but it wasn't the right one for me.
> I will just know when I find 'that one'.




Good for you Julia

There are plenty of pups out there that need a loving family : )


----------



## Julia (7 December 2009)

So many of you were immensely kind and supportive when my Libby died so unexpectedly four months ago.  I can't tell you all how much your messages eased the shock and sadness.

So I thought you might like to see a photo of my new puppy.   After much searching through breeders, Lucy arrived by air from NSW last Friday and is just a little sweetie.  Such an easy puppy (well, so far!)

Again, thank you so much to everyone who gave me so much support earlier.

Julia


----------



## milothedog (7 December 2009)

Truly happy for you.  Wish you both all the best


----------



## sails (7 December 2009)

Julia - she's beautiful and she looks so placid!  So happy for you and she is one lucky little puppy to have come into such a caring home...


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 December 2009)

Cute Pup Julia.


----------



## bellenuit (7 December 2009)

Julia said:


> So many of you were immensely kind and supportive when my Libby died so unexpectedly four months ago.  I can't tell you all how much your messages eased the shock and sadness.
> 
> So I thought you might like to see a photo of my new puppy.   After much searching through breeders, Lucy arrived by air from NSW last Friday and is just a little sweetie.  Such an easy puppy (well, so far!)
> 
> ...




She is lovely Julia. What breed is she. She looks just like my dog did when she was a puppy, except mine was predominantly black with some white and yours seems predominantly black with some brown . Mine is a Blue Heeler - Kelpie cross (see my new avatar). Unfortunately she is now 17, so I know I am going to have to go through what you had to go through in the not too distant future.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 December 2009)

Lucy looks easy to love.


----------



## Harleyquin (8 December 2009)

Julia Lucy looks such a sweetie.  I'm sure you'll enjoy and love her.  Kindest thoughts.


----------



## wayneL (8 December 2009)

Julia,

I bet you can't wait for those ears to start standing up and crossing over as they do, for all the photo ops. 

Nice one. Enjoy.


----------



## Boyou (8 December 2009)

She is gorgeous,Julia!

Just in time for Christmas ..have fun,the two of you


----------



## Tink (8 December 2009)

Aww Lucy is beautiful Julia : )

Glad to hear she has arrived

Enjoy : )


----------



## bloomy88 (8 December 2009)

Very cute dog!

Is it very playful?


----------



## lasty (8 December 2009)

That ones got NAUGHTY written all over its face..

Enjoy your new companion


----------



## Aussiejeff (8 December 2009)

WOOF!!


----------



## pilots (8 December 2009)

Julia, just hope your house won't end up like the Liberal house, holes dug all over the place, crap all over the place place Your dog looks smarter than any one in Canberra, mind you thats not hard.


----------



## Happy (8 December 2009)

Julia,
I am very happy for you too.

It will be enjoyable Christmas for you and for us too, 
that your new companion arrived in your life.


----------



## Julia (8 December 2009)

bellenuit said:


> She is lovely Julia. What breed is she. She looks just like my dog did when she was a puppy, except mine was predominantly black with some white and yours seems predominantly black with some brown . Mine is a Blue Heeler - Kelpie cross (see my new avatar). Unfortunately she is now 17, so I know I am going to have to go through what you had to go through in the not too distant future.



Hi bellenuit, she's a purebred German Shepherd.    It's sad when our loved pets get old, but I guess your comfort will be that your dog has had a long and no doubt happy life and that you're able to choose the time for him/her to leave.

Thanks so much to all of you for good wishes.  Yes, I'm really happy:  she's gorgeous.  I'd forgotten how crazy puppies can be - one minute just tearing around for the sake of using up that energy, and then, bang, sound asleep.

She has adjusted to being here really well, not stressed from all the travel, quite relaxed.  She was driven three hours to Sydney airport, then the flight up to Qld, and just sitting in the crate wagging her tail when we went to collect her.

Wayne, one of the ears is already intermittently coming up, though it's too early to expect it to be serious about such a move.

She is, of course (!) really smart.


----------



## Bronte (8 December 2009)

What a really cute puppy Julia :blover:
Lucy has chosen her owner well


----------



## nomore4s (8 December 2009)

Cool Julia, hope she brings as much joy as your last dog


----------



## matty2.0 (8 December 2009)

Nice.
I'm not an animal person myself. 
I've never had pets, but if it makes you happy great.


----------



## ghotib (8 December 2009)

Gorgeous Julia. I mean, she's gorgeous Julia. I mean, of course you're gorgeous Julia, and so it Lucy gorgeous Julia. 

My sister sent photos of her new puppy last night. Name is Lucy Lu. Must be something in the air. 

Happy puppy training, 

Ghoti


----------



## Nyden (8 December 2009)

Awww, she's adorable! Very lovely puppy, Julia.


----------



## DocK (8 December 2009)

What a cutie!  I can almost see her thinking "what will I chew on first??".

Hope you bring each other much joy.  

Just out of interest, do you intend to take her to obedience training or some such, or will you train her yourself?  I've not had a dog (have marine fish) but if the kids ever talk me into it I'd be interested to know how long it generally takes to train a dog, even one of superior intellect such as Lucy


----------



## Whiskers (8 December 2009)

sails said:


> Julia - she's beautiful and *she looks so placid*!  So happy for you and she is one lucky little puppy to have come into such a caring home...




Yes, I agree.



lasty said:


> That ones *got NAUGHTY written all over its face*..
> 
> Enjoy your new companion




Probably more mischievious and playfull... a suttle difference.

But looking closer into those eyes, I'd say she is still a little overwhelmed by the new world around her.

Have fun with her Julia and I'm sure you'll be a great duo.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 December 2009)

Nah, what she's really thinking is.."I hope she's not going to spend all her spare time on the computer talking to dorky ASF chatters. I hope she'll spend some time with me".


----------



## Muschu (8 December 2009)

Great dog Julia.  Watch the hoses, slippers, the washing --- but I figure you will have wonderful fun together and be fabulous company for each other.
Lovely to see.
Best wishes
Rick


----------



## Julia (8 December 2009)

DocK said:


> What a cutie!  I can almost see her thinking "what will I chew on first??".
> 
> Hope you bring each other much joy.
> 
> Just out of interest, do you intend to take her to obedience training or some such, or will you train her yourself?  I've not had a dog (have marine fish) but if the kids ever talk me into it I'd be interested to know how long it generally takes to train a dog, even one of superior intellect such as Lucy



DocK, much joy already.  Re the chewing:  all puppies do this.  It's part of their adult teeth coming.  The trick is to give them plenty of things they are allowed to chew so they don't get into the good shoes (or their owners toes and fingers).

Re training:  depends on the breed.  Shepherds are very trainable on the whole (and no doubt other breeds also).  It also depends on the temperament of the dog.  A dominant dog can be very difficult to train.
They are reluctant to accept that the owner is the pack leader.  Dogs are pack animals and they need a strong leader.  You can love a dog absolutely but still be in control.  There are various ways you establish this, from such small things as never letting the dog go through a door in front of you, to feeding it after you have eaten yourself, and never letting the dog determine what you do, i.e. whine, bark etc until you give in.  Only reward the dog when that behaviour stops.  Then they learn that there is a reward for being quiet.


I have started training Lucy already.  Just a minute here and a minute there.
To overdo it at this stage would put her off.  The basic principle is positive reinforcement, i.e. when she does what I want I reward her with heaps of praise and a small treat.  Soon it will be just the praise and no treat.  The aim is for the dog to seek only the owner's approval.

When she's about five months I will take her to obedience classes.  I should by then already have her trained to walk at heel, sit with just a hand gesture, lie down via the same, and retrieve an object, plus stay on command.
The classes are good for teaching dogs how to be polite around one another, and to ignore aggression from other dogs, essentially a socialisation process.

I'd say that Lucy will be well trained by about 9 months, in that she will know what to do long before then, but will not be mature enough to be dependable until up to about a year old.

It's really rewarding training an intelligent dog.





Whiskers said:


> But looking closer into those eyes, I'd say she is still a little overwhelmed by the new world around her.
> 
> Have fun with her Julia and I'm sure you'll be a great duo.



Hi Whiskers, Thank you.  Overwhelmed?  Not really.  She has actually just taken up residence very easily.  It's a good indicator of her temperament, given such a big change from the breeder kennels to here.




nulla nulla said:


> Nah, what she's really thinking is.."I hope she's not going to spend all her spare time on the computer talking to dorky ASF chatters. I hope she'll spend some time with me".



I had to laugh at this, nulla.   I'm only vaguely aware of how my shares have fared this week, and have missed much of what's going on ASF!
It's fun just watching her killing a soft toy, e.g.


----------



## Kimberly (9 December 2009)

Oh wow, she is such a cutie!!!  Is she a long or short haired G.S?


----------



## DocK (9 December 2009)

I must say Julia, that your methods of dog training and my methods of child-rearing are remarkably similar in a number of areas



> I'd say that _my sons _will be well trained by about _40 years_, in that they will know what to do long before then, but will not be mature enough to be dependable until up to about _50 years old (if I'm very lucky)_.
> 
> It's really rewarding training an intelligent _son_.




My "pets" are particulary good at rolling over and playing dead


----------



## communique (9 December 2009)

Congrats Julia, You and I both know that you will have the immeasurable loyalty of a best friend for life. We all send our best wishes and sloppy kisses.


----------



## Julia (9 December 2009)

Kimberly said:


> Oh wow, she is such a cutie!!!  Is she a long or short haired G.S?



Short haired, Kimberley.  At present, though, just fluffy with a pink tummy.



DocK said:


> I must say Julia, that your methods of dog training and my methods of child-rearing are remarkably similar in a number of areas
> 
> 
> 
> My "pets" are particulary good at rolling over and playing dead



DocK, be assured that Lucy is already working out the fun of frustrating me, e.g. lying under the bed where I can't reach her.



communique said:


> Congrats Julia, You and I both know that you will have the immeasurable loyalty of a best friend for life. We all send our best wishes and sloppy kisses.



Many thanks, communique.  Yes, already that attachment is becoming obvious.


----------



## cuttlefish (9 December 2009)

Very glad to hear that you have gotten yourself a new companion Julia - she looks like a very cute little lady right now - I'm sure she will present a slightly more formidable sight once fully grown though!   All the best with it.


----------

